# Raising phantom weekend build



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks very cool.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

looks great!


----------



## BoozyPumpkinBaker (Oct 11, 2018)

Such a great last minute prop build. This would be great for hiding a fogger as well 👍


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh the possibilities running through my mind


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I like what you did with the wire and fingers.


----------

